# Chicago Suburban Orchid Show & Sale.



## jblanford (Feb 5, 2010)

Sponsored by The Batavia Orchid Society. 
Feb. 20th & 21st At the DuPage County Fairgrounds, 2015 Manchester Rd. Wheaton Il. 60187.
Sat. 10:00am - 6:00pm Sun. 10:00am - 5:00pm. This is a great ORCHID event, all day demonstrations on ORCHID care and repotting, great displays and great vendors, a photo contest and more. Visit our web site at www.bataviaorchidsociety.org


----------



## Ernie (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be there Saturday am judging too! Say hi! 

-Ernie


----------



## jblanford (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the weekend, hope alot of you make it there...... Jim.


----------

